# Stalactite tunnel in Derbyshire



## Roderick (Dec 12, 2020)

This was a with permission trip and it's extremely delicate so it's exact location must remain hidden.
There are two limestone quarries linked by a tunnel, now disused. Over the tunnel was a gypsum dump making the water which filters through it very rich in minerals so stalactites grow in a few years instead of the usual millennia
The effect is truly spectacular, There is supposed to be something even bigger somewhere near Harpur hill but I've not yet found that one.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 12, 2020)

Those pictures and the place really are stunning...


----------



## Roderick (Dec 13, 2020)

HughieD said:


> Those pictures and the place really are stunning...


Thank you, looking at your posts I can see we have similar tastes in travel destinations and leisure activities. lol


----------



## HughieD (Dec 13, 2020)

Roderick said:


> Thank you, looking at your posts I can see we have similar tastes in travel destinations and leisure activities. lol


Always Nice to meet like-minded people!


----------



## Derelictman7 (Dec 13, 2020)

Roderick said:


> This was a with permission trip and it's extremely delicate so it's exact location must remain hidden.
> There are two limestone quarries linked by a tunnel, now disused. Over the tunnel was a gypsum dump making the water which filters through it very rich in minerals so stalactites grow in a few years instead of the usual millennia
> The effect is truly spectacular, There is supposed to be something even bigger somewhere near Harpur hill but I've not yet found that one.View attachment 504596
> View attachment 504597
> ...


----------



## Derelictman7 (Dec 13, 2020)

Roderick said:


> This was a with permission trip and it's extremely delicate so it's exact location must remain hidden.
> There are two limestone quarries linked by a tunnel, now disused. Over the tunnel was a gypsum dump making the water which filters through it very rich in minerals so stalactites grow in a few years instead of the usual millennia
> The effect is truly spectacular, There is supposed to be something even bigger somewhere near Harpur hill but I've not yet found that one.View attachment 504596
> View attachment 504597
> ...


These are fantastic...


----------



## clive (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow,what beautiful photographs.They probably don't do the cavern justice.Must have been a spectacular sight.Derbyshire is one of the finest counties in the country.Love it.


----------



## Roderick (Dec 14, 2020)

clive said:


> Wow,what beautiful photographs.They probably don't do the cavern justice.Must have been a spectacular sight.Derbyshire is one of the finest counties in the country.Love it.


You are quite right, you don't really get an idea of the scale but the tunnel was made for quarry machines and lorries to drive through..


----------



## Muddy Wader (Dec 14, 2020)

Roderick said:


> This was a with permission trip and it's extremely delicate so it's exact location must remain hidden.
> There are two limestone quarries linked by a tunnel, now disused. Over the tunnel was a gypsum dump making the water which filters through it very rich in minerals so stalactites grow in a few years instead of the usual millennia
> The effect is truly spectacular, There is supposed to be something even bigger somewhere near Harpur hill but I've not yet found that one.View attachment 504596
> View attachment 504597
> ...


WOW! Fantastic photos. What a magical place. I can't wait to show my pal.


----------



## Gripper66 (Dec 14, 2020)

Impressive, and a special place. Well done with the photos.


----------



## Diyduffer (Dec 15, 2020)

Wow, very beautiful. 
I guess with a high level of Gypsum makes the water an irritant. There is also a possibity of hydrogen sulphide gas as gypsum breaks down. Keep safe..


----------



## Roderick (Dec 15, 2020)

Diyduffer said:


> Wow, very beautiful.
> I guess with a high level of Gypsum makes the water an irritant. There is also a possibity of hydrogen sulphide gas as gypsum breaks down. Keep safe..


It's a fairly short tunnel, well ventilated so H2S not an issue, it didn't irritate my wellies lol. A good general warning for folks though. I always borrow a gas analyzer if I go in any doubtful soughs..


----------



## Rollo5014 (Dec 29, 2020)

That looks really beautiful. You're right to keep the location secret. When I used to go caving in Derbyshire in the 60s and 70s there were a few interesting chambers similar to that but, sadly, they have mostly been destroyed by careless people or vandalism.


----------



## Roderick (Dec 29, 2020)

Rollo5014 said:


> That looks really beautiful. You're right to keep the location secret. When I used to go caving in Derbyshire in the 60s and 70s there were a few interesting chambers similar to that but, sadly, they have mostly been destroyed by careless people or vandalism.


Yes and increasingly in the last couple of years mineral collectors (sellers on ebay) are even chipping big lumps out of cave decorations just to see if there is anything underneath they might be able to sell.


----------

